#  Vorstellungen >   Ja ich bin es wirklich ! >

## Obelix1962

Ab Heute bin ich wieder Euer Obelix1962 und werde Euch wie gewohnt ärgern (oh, halt, nein) etwas hat sich geändert, ich habe wieder Humor ! 
Mein kurzfristiger Auftritt als Klosterbruder den vergessen wir lieber !

----------


## Woman

Hallo Obelix Willkommen hier
Viel spass hier

----------


## Obelix1962

@women, 
Danke werd ich haben hoffentlich so wie früher als Juser und Mod

----------


## urologiker

Hoi Obelix,   
schön, dass du wieder da bist...wie lange bleibst du?  :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

Hoi Uro reagiert 
Die selbe Frage die Du mir gestellt hast, stell mal vorm Spiegel (deck ihn aber vorher nicht ab)

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Willkommen zurück! 
Eines versteh ich hier nicht wirklich, warum melden sich die Leute ab. Melden sich dann wieder anders an und outen sich dann doch wieder und hauen dann wieder ab. 
Nichts jetzt gegen dich. Aber du hast das sicher jetzt mitbekommen.  
Also ich finde es gut, das du wieder hier bist.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo erstmal, 
wenn du eine Antwort auf die Frage von Urologiker gefunden hast,
würde ich das auch gerne wissen... 
Mehr muss ich dir ja erstmal nicht wünschen, da du hier alt bekannt bist 
und dich auch auskennst. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## urologiker

:Huh?:  -

----------


## Brava

Hey Willkommen zurrück

----------


## Obelix1962

Danke für das Herzliche Willkommen von Euch allen
wei Ihr seht hab ich sogar mein Bildchen wieder gefunden. 
Die die ich seither noch nicht begrüßt habe Begrüße ich 
hiermit RECHT  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   HERZLICH  
in meiner gewohnten Art.

----------


## Caro

Willkommen zurück Obelix.... :Smiley:

----------


## Woman

Na dann leg mal los
Hab schon viel von dir gelesen

----------


## Sterni

Na dann auch mal von mir ein Liebes " Hallo"  :Grin:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hey Obelix, auch ich freu mich, Dich wieder hier zu sehen - der Wiedererkennungswert mit dem gleichen NICK ist doch viel einfacher!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Zunge raus:

----------


## Obelix1962

@all, 
es wäre sehr sehr schön wenn alle endlich wieder zu Ihrem normalen Nick zurückkommen würden und unser gemeinsames Forum so betrachten wie es ist. 
Ein Forum welches uns zu Süchtigen gemacht hat (denn wir können nicht von ihm lasen) ein Forum welches uns Halt in schwerer Stunde gibt und gab (zumindest mal denen die Halt brauchten) eben unser Kontakt zu anderen Menschen die uns auch mal mit Ihrer Meinung, ihren Geschichten, Ihrem zuspruch und der vermittelten Mut zum nächsten Schritt das Leben erleichterten.
Wir wollen auch die hier nicht vergessen die Ihre Chance nicht nutzten aber trotz alle dem ebenfalls treu uns halfen und beistanden. 
Wir alle sind es die das Forum lieben so wie es ist und seither war, auch wenn einige Threads in Bodenlose gelaufen sind waren wir es doch die mitgemischt haben und diese zu dem gemacht haben was am Ende raus kam. 
So jetzt aber genug des Geschwafels. 
Alle mal eben schnell den doppelten oder dritten Nick gelöscht und auf den Boden der Realität wieder zurück (auch wenn ich mir jetzt wieder von unseren Jackel und Hide Freunden heiße Ohren fange) 
Ehrlichkeit ist auch eine Sache an der wir unser Forum messen könnten. 
Ich hab hiermit mal den Anfang gemacht und bin gespannt wer sich noch outet.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Finde ich gut.  
Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Welchen zweiten Nick hast du dann verwendet?

----------


## Obelix1962

Klosterbruder leider

----------


## Patientenschubser

...und dein Gastspiel als Thor nicht zuvergessen... 
Im übrigen ich habe keinen zweiten Nick, und werde mir auch keinen zweiten zulegen! Warum auch! 
Ausserdem lohnt es sich nicht hinter einem "neuen" Nick zuverstecken! 
Da durch die Schreibweise sowie die Art und Weise wie kommuniziert 
bzw artikuliert wird sich das Bild des einen oder Anderen heraus kristallisiert.
Noch peinlicher finde ich es, wenn hier gegangen und gekommen wird wie in einem Bahnhof oder Flugplatz!  _Anmelden - Abmelden - Anmelden - Abmelden_
Entscheidend ist das man sich hier auseinander setzt (vorallem) auch mit denen die eine andere Auffassung 
von Therapien haben, oder man lässt es eben ganz bleiben!   

> Ein Forum welches uns zu Süchtigen gemacht hat (denn wir können nicht von ihm lasen) ein Forum welches uns Halt in schwerer Stunde gibt und gab (zumindest mal denen die Halt brauchten) eben unser Kontakt zu anderen Menschen die uns auch mal mit Ihrer Meinung, ihren Geschichten, Ihrem zuspruch und der vermittelten Mut zum nächsten Schritt das Leben erleichterten.
> Wir wollen auch die hier nicht vergessen die Ihre Chance nicht nutzten aber trotz alle dem ebenfalls treu uns halfen und beistanden.

 zur Sucht: * Definition SUCHT
Sucht ist eine krankhafte, zwanghafte Abhängigkeit von Stoffen (z.B. Alkohol, Nikotin) oder von Verhaltensweisen 
(z.B. spielen, kaufen, fernsehen). Es besteht das Verlangen nach einer ständig erneuten Einnahme der Stoffe oder 
einer ständigen Wiederholung der Verhaltensweisen, um ein bestimmtes Lustgefühl zu erreichen oder Un-
lustgefühle zu überdecken. Wir unterscheiden in der Sucht zwischen seelischer (psychischer) und körperlicher 
(physischer) Abhängigkeit.*  *Wäre es also wirklich so wie Du beschrieben hast Obelix, müsstest Du dringend ärztliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen!* 
Hier noch eine Regel die ich Netz gefunden habe und einen Link dazu:  Sucht kommt nicht von suchen, sondern von siech = krank (alte Psychiater-Regel). 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Da bin ich aber Froh das dieses bei mir nicht der Fall ist.  *Sucht kann natürlich aber auch was schönes sein !* *Deshalb kommen hier regelmäßig auch so viele Leute rein.*   :bravo_2_cut:   :s_thumbup:   :bravo_2_cut:   :drawing_heart:   :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## Woman

Auf gut Deutsch,du kommst nicht von diesem Forum los
Fest geklebt eben :c_laugh:  :c_laugh:

----------


## Obelix1962

Tja, sagen wir es mal so gefangen von der Vergangenheit, da hatte ich hier schon eine schöne Zeit, kam an vor fast nem Jahr ging und kam fürwahr doch merkte schon recht bald ohne stehe ich im Wald.

----------


## Woman

Also doch Kleber am Hintern :c_laugh:

----------


## Obelix1962

@women, 
nein das würde ich nicht sagen !
Kleben tu ich meistens vorm PC wenn ich es will
und wenn dann eben hier um zu helfen oder mich mit netten Leuten 
(oder Kritikern)zu unterhalten

----------


## sun

Also mich gibt es nur einmal. 
Im wirklichen Leben, naja ich gebe es zu, zweimal. Aber hier nur einmal.

----------


## Brava

Mich auch,eine Brava ist genug

----------


## Obelix1962

@sun, 
Bist Du Zwilling !

----------


## sun

jo bin ich! 
Hast du wieder mal den heißen Stuhl nicht gelesen ? ? ?

----------


## Obelix1962

Doch gerade bin ich nochmal drübergestolpert
bin halt doch ab und an ein alter zerstreuter Prof

----------


## Woman

Lesen Bildet

----------


## Obelix1962

Verdammt was hab ich falsch gemacht !

----------


## Woman

Wie meinst du?

----------


## Brava

Das würde mich auch interessieren

----------


## Woman

Na das war aber ein kurzes Gastspiel
Seit heut ist er wieder weg

----------


## Patientenschubser

soso hat ja ganze 21 Tage gehalten... 
Also bis zum *nächsten* Mal Obelix oder Klosterbruder oder oder oder.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## urologiker

> soso hat ja ganze 21 Tage gehalten... 
> Also bis zum *nächsten* Mal Obelix oder Klosterbruder oder oder oder.... 
> Gruß Schubser

 Wie viele Tage waren es diesmal? Egal...SCHWACHSINN.

----------


## Pianoman

Vielschichtige Persönlichkeit ? 
Pianoman

----------


## sun

Das kann man wohl sagen  :c_laugh:

----------

